# I need something like bigcartel.com but...



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I really like Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters - only problem, let's say we are selling a design that comes in 12 different colors.

Right now they do not have an option for colors. Instead you would need to make a skew item for each color and sizes or multiple options on one item which is silly.

I need a better solution.

Any suggestions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bigcartel uses the Options tag where you can specify different colors and sizes.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

get creative with bigcartel, we do many items, say a mug we put in a blank mug and tell them to tell us which design they want on it form a list of all our designs, not the best but a good way to get your site out with out to much cost. www.marvinstuff.com many items about michigan's unemployment situation.


----------

